# [Review] Thermalright HR-02 Macho 120 - Der kleine Bruder wie der Große?



## FreezerX (16. September 2012)

*[Review] Thermalright HR-02 Macho 120 - Der kleine Bruder wie der Große?*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Inhaltsverzeichnis*

Grundlagen moderner Prozessor-Luftkühler 
Technische Daten und Lieferumfang 
Kühler im Detail
Montage
Testsystem & Testablauf
Ergebnisse
Zusammenfassung und Bewertung
*Einleitung*

Thermalright gehört in Deutschland zu den bekanntesten Herstellern von Prozessorkühlern. Der im August 2012 veröffentlichte „HR-02 Macho *120*“ ist eine kompaktere Version des sehr beliebten „HR-02 Macho“. Der kleinere Bruder ist hauptsächlich für schmälere und engere PC-Gehäuse konzipiert. 

Dieses Review zeigt, ob der Macho 120 mit seinem sehr leisen und leistungsstarken großen Bruder mithalten kann. 



Ich möchte mich herzlich bei PC-Cooling für die Bereitstellung des Testsamples bedanken.​*Grundlagen moderner Prozessor-Luftkühler*

Moderne High-End Luftkühler ähneln sich gegenwärtig sehr stark. Der Grundaufbau besteht aus einer metallischen Bodenplatte, welche von mehreren Wärmerohren (Heatpipes) durchsetzt wird. Die Enden der Wärmerohre sind gleichgerichtet so angeordnet, dass eine Vielzahl dünner Alufinnen übereinander gestapelt werden können. Die Alufinnen sind entweder nur auf die Wärmerohre gesteckt oder auch verlötet. 
Die vom Prozessor erzeugte Wärme wird über folgenden Weg an die Umgebung abgegeben:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist die Prozessorleistung (Einheit [W]) über längere Zeit konstant, stellt sich ein thermisches Gleichgewicht ein. Das bedeutet, dass die eingetragene Wärmemenge (=Leistungsaufnahme des Prozessors) gleich der an die Umgebung abgegebene Wärmemenge entspricht. Daher fließt ein konstanter Wärmestrom Q_Punkt (Einheit [W]) den oben gegebenen Weg entlang. Der Wärmestrom Q_Punkt entspricht in diesem Fall genau der Leistungsaufnahme des Prozessors. Ziel der Kühlerentwicklung ist es, die thermischen Widerstände auf dem Weg vom Prozessor zur Umgebungsluft zu minimieren, um so den Wärmestrom zu erhöhen. Der Wärmestrom wird insbesondere von den Übergängen (1) und (4) gedrosselt. Daher werden diese beiden *Wärmeübergänge* im Folgenden betrachtet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Kontaktfläche ist vorgegeben. Die Wärmeleitfähigkeit moderner Pasten liegt in einem sehr engen Fenster und ist daher auch als nahezu konstant zu sehen. Haupteinflussgröße auf den Wärmefluss ist die Schichtdicke. Für hohen Wärmefluss muss die Schichtdicke l möglichst gering sein. Daher ist generell eine möglichst dünne Schicht an Wärmeleitpaste anzustreben. Dicke Schichten wirken isolierend, da die Wärmeleitfähigkeit von Metall deutlich höher liegt, als die von Wärmeleitpaste. Daher ist die Paste im Vergleich zum Metall ein Wärmeisolator. Die Schicht muss lediglich eine sehr geringe Mindestdicke besitzen, um die Unebenheiten und Rauheiten von Prozessorabdeckung und Bodenplatte auszugleichen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Um möglichst viel Wärme abzuführen (=hoher Wärmestrom) müssen alle drei Größen auf der rechten Seite groß sein. Für eine hohe Temperaturdifferenz müssen die Alufinnen möglichst warm sein und die Umgebungsluft möglichst kühl. Das bedeutet, dass die Umgebungsluft möglichst ohne Vorwärmung (z.B. durch die Abluft der Grafikkarte) zugeführt werden soll, d.h. immer mit frischer Luft von außerhalb des Gehäuses zu versorgen ist. Die Alufinnen haben dann die maximal mögliche Temperatur, wenn der Wärmewiderstand vom Prozessor zu den Finnen gegen Null geht.  Dieser Wärmewiderstand ist jedoch begrenzt. Daher sind die Alufinnen kühler als der Prozessor. Das hat zur Folge, dass eine Vergrößerung der Finnenfläche ab einem bestimmten Wert wenig Effekt hat, da die „Engstelle“ im Wärmefluss anderswo sitzt. 
Die wohl wichtigste Größe ist der Wärmeübergangskoeffizient. Bei gegebenem Material (Aluminium) und gegebenen Strömungsmedium (Luft) hängt der Wärmeübergangskoeffizient in erster Linie von der Strömungsgeschwindigkeit ab. Je höher die Geschwindigkeit, desto höher der Wert von Alpha. Dies ist die Einstellgröße zur Temperaturregulierung von Prozessoren. Höhere Strömungsgeschwindigkeiten sind jedoch mit Schallbildung verbunden. 
Die Schallemission und der Wärmeübergangskoeffizient sind durch geschickte Maßnahmen beeinflussbar. Dies ist die Hauptstellschraube zur Entwicklung leiser und zugleich leistungsstarker Kühler.

Der Thermalright HR-02 Macho 120 bietet in theoretischer Hinsicht einige technische Kniffe. Durch die asymmetrische Bauweise zum Heck des PCs hin wird der Ausströmwiderstand der warmen Luft verringert. Die Finnen besitzen eine Vielzahl von Schlitzen, welche eine gute Luftzirkulation fördert und Wärmestau verringert. Weiterhin ist der Abstand der Finnen vergleichsweise groß. Dadurch hat die Luft geringeren Strömungswiderstand. Dies ist optimal für langsame (und leise) Strömungsgeschwindigkeiten. 
*Technische Daten und Lieferumfang*

Der Kühlkörper des Thermalright „HR-02 Macho 120“ ist 20mm schmaler und 12mm niedriger als der größere „HR-02 Macho“. Die Breite (in Richtung der Lüfterachse) bleibt mit 102mm gleich. Damit ist der Kühlkörper sichtbar weniger ausladend Richtung Grafikkarte und oberen Gehäusedeckel. Größter Vorteil ist jedoch die geringere Höhe. Damit eröffnet Thermalright dem „Macho 120“ den Weg in etwas schmälere Gehäuse, in der Region von 175mm – 190mm.

Der Lüfter ist nun schwarz-weiß statt markentypisch grün-blau gehalten. Die Rahmenbreite beträgt nun auch 120mm (Macho 120) statt 140mm (Macho).

In der nachfolgenden Tabelle sind die technischen Daten des Thermalright HR-02 Macho 120 zusammengefasst.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im Lieferumfang ist alles für die Installation auf einer Vielzahl von Sockeln enthalten. Besonders positiv ist der lange Schraubendreher (siehe "Montage").



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Kühler im Detail*

Der Kühlkörper sieht dem des HR-02 Macho sehr ähnlich. Besondere Erkennungsmerkmale sind die nicht vernickelten Kupfer-Wärmerohre, die Vielzahl an kleinen Schlitzen in den Alufinnen und insbesondere der daumengroße Kanal in der Mitte. Dieser dient auf der einen Seite gezielten (aber sehr leisen) Luftverwirbelungen für einen besseren Wärmeübergang und auf der anderen Seite als Schacht für einen langen Schraubendreher zur Montage. 

Der Kühler besitzt fünf U-förmig gebogene Wärmerohre. Deren Enden ragen durch die oberste Alufinne. Die Enden sind weder vernickelt noch bedeckt. Optisch betrachtet sind die Wärmerohre sehr gut verarbeitet, jedoch insbesondere an den sichtbaren Enden stellenweise grau-grün verfärbt.

Die Bodenplatte ist mit den Wärmerohren verlötet hochwertig verlötet. Die Alufinnen sind nicht verlötet, sondern nur gesteckt. Dies hat jedoch, wie beim HR-02 Macho festgestellt, nur äußerst geringen Einfluss auf die Kühlleistung. Die Finnen sind sehr hochwertig gewalzt und gestanzt. Alle Kanten sind gratfrei und bedenkenlos anzufassen. Die Bodenplatte ist hochglänzend geschliffen und poliert. Kleine saubere Riefen in Richtung der Lüfterachse sind sichtbar. Die Bodenplatte ist mit geringfügig konvex ausgeführt.   

Auf dem HR-02 Macho 120 können mittels Klammern beidseitig Lüfter verbaut werden. Im Lieferumfang ist jedoch nur ein Lüftern und ein Paar Klammern enthalten. Die Klammern eignen sich für Lüfter mit 120mm Rahmenbreite. Zu beachten ist, dass die Lüfterrahmen für die Montage eine spezielle Form benötigen (siehe „Montage“).  





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
*Montage*

Im Lieferumfang ist ein plattformübergreifender Montagesatz für Intel- und AMD-Systeme enthalten. 
Im ersten Schritt wird ein Halterahmen (silbern) montiert. Dieser Rahmen wird hinter dem Mainboard von einer Rückplatte (schwarz) gehalten. Diese „Brücke“ lässt sich einfach montieren und wirkt sehr stabil. Für die Installation dieser Brücke ist ein Ausbau des Mainboards nicht nötig, falls die Mainboardwand des Gehäuses einen genügend großen Ausschnitt bietet. Beim Testsystem kollidiert der Halterahmen nicht mit den Spannungswandler-Kühlern und der Halterahmen ist auch circa 10mm höher als die umliegenden Kondensatoren. 



Spoiler







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Nach Montage der Brücke wird die Wärmeleitpaste (WLP) aufgetragen. Die im Tütchen mitgelieferte Thermalright Chill Factor WLP ist theoretisch für mehr als zehn Anwendungen ausreichend. Ein Spatel für das erleichterte Verteilen der WLP ist nicht im Lieferumfang enthalten.

Ich empfehle für die Auftragung der WLP den Prozessor und eine Plastikkarte vorsichtig mit Spiritus zu reinigen. Anschließend sollen sehr geringen Mengen von WLP auf eine Seite des Prozessors gekleckst werden. Diese Kleckse werden mit der Plastikkarte hauchdünn aber unbedingt flächendeckend verstrichen. Ist die aufgetragene Menge noch nicht ausreichend, dann das Prozedere wiederholen. An den Rändern des Intel-Prozessors wird die Wärmeleitpaste durch diese Methode aufgrund der Wölbung des Prozessors weggekratzt. Dies lässt sich schwer vermeiden. Ist dieser seitliche Bereich nur ca. drei mm Groß, reicht es dort extra sehr kleine Mengen WLP aufzutragen. Thermalright empfiehlt in der Installationsanleitung die WLP auf Prozessor und Bodenplatte eben aufzutragen. 

Anschließend wird die Befestigungsplatte auf die Bodenplatte gelegt (siehe vorletztes Bild „Kühler im Detail“). Der PC oder das Mainboard sollte so liegen, dass der Prozessor nach oben schaut. Dann wird der Kühler (inkl. Lüfterhalteklammern) vorsichtig abgesenkt, so dass die zwei verbleibenden Schrauben mit ihren Löchern fluchten. Auf dem Prozessor angekommen muss der Kühler noch festgehalten werden, da er durch seine Asymmetrie kippt. Nun ist der lange magnetische Schraubendreher von großem Vorteil. In diesen werden die Schrauben gesetzt, vorsichtig abgesenkt und verschraubt. Die rechte Schraube ist frei zugänglich, die linke ist durch den Schacht zu erreichen. Zum Schluss wird der Lüfter an den CPU_FAN Anschluss gesteckt und per Halteklammern fixiert.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​



Der Kühler passt sehr bequem in das Testsystem (Lancool K62, ASRock Z68 Extreme3 Gen3). Der Kühler reicht nach unten bis zum Ende der IO-Ports des Mainboards und lässt allen PCI-Karten Freiraum.  Der Lüfter versperrt hier den ersten RAM-Slot nur dann, wenn der RAM einen höheren Kühlkörper besitzt. Slots zwei bis vier sind hier komplett zugänglich. Der Kühler überragt das Mainboard nach oben hin nicht und lässt genug Platz für einen Hecklüfter im Gehäuse. Bis zum seitlichen Gehäusedeckel lässt der Kühler inklusive Lüfter 25mm Raum. 
*Testsystem & Testablauf*

Im Test tritt der HR-02 Macho 120 gegen seinen größeren Bruder HR-02 Macho an. Der hauptsächliche Test umfasst Messungen von Temperatur und Lautstärke in drei verschiedenen Lastmodi (Idle, CoreDamage bei unterschiedlichen Taktraten) über die Lüfterdrehzahl (Passiv und von der Minimaldrehzahl bis zur Maximaldrehzahl). In folgender Tabelle ist das Testsystem zu finden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Für den Test werden die Programme CoreDamage 0.8h (Last), Speedfan 4.46 (Lüfterregelung, Temperaturmessung) und CPU-Z (Taktüberwachung, Temperaturmessung) verwendet.  Für die Lautstärkemessung wird ein Samsung Galaxy SII mit der App „Sound Meter“ von Smart Tools verwendet. Die Messung findet bei offenem Gehäuse lotrecht vom Prozessor statt. Der Abstand der Lüfterachse zum Messpunkt beträgt 0,25m. Zusätzlich fließt eine subjektive Beurteilung der Lautstärke inklusive Charakteristik (Luftstrom, Nebengeräusche) in den Test mit ein. Die Lautstärkemessungen finden ohne Grafikkarte und Gehäuselüfter statt. Daher ist neben dem Prozessorlüfter das sehr leise Netzteil die einzige Emissionsquelle. Die Lautstärke des subjektiv stillen Raumes beträgt 27dB. In den Diagrammen ist stets die Differenztemperatur aufgetragen (Durchschnittstemperatur der Kerne – Umgebungstemperatur).  Die Messpunkte sind in den Diagrammen linear interpoliert.

Drei Modi werden getestet: Idle, CoreDamage (Standardtakt: 3,4GHz, Turbo) und CoreDamage (übertaktet: 4,4GHz, VCore 1,29V). Die Drehzahlen werden in glatten 200RmM Stufen von der Mindestdrehzahl zur Höchstdrehzahl variiert. Ebenso wird der Kühler semipassiv (ohne Prozessorlüfter, mit einem Gehäuselüfter auf 600RpM) getestet.

*Ergebnisse*

 Die zwei nachfolgenden Diagramme zeigen Lautstärke und Differenztemperatur (drei Modi) über die Drehzahl. Das erste Diagramm zeigt den kleineren „HR-02 Macho 120“, das zweite Diagramm den größeren „HR-02 Macho“.

Für die bessere Übersichtlichkeit zeigen die weiteren Diagramme nur zwei direkte Vergleichskurven. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Die obigen beiden Diagramme geben lediglich einen Gesamtüberblick. Die nachfolgenden Diagramme dienen der Beurteilung.



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Überraschenderweise ist der kleine Lüfter des Macho 120 bei gleicher Drehzahl stets etwas lauter. Dies ist zum großen Teil dem Lüfterlager geschuldet. Dieses knattert/klackert aus 10cm Entfernung hörbar. Aus 25cm Entfernung ist das Geräusch nur leise hörbar, jedoch bei Minimaldrehzahl lauter als der sehr leise Luftstrom. Im geschlossenen Gehäuse ist dieses Knattern allenfalls sehr leise hörbar. 

Die maximale Lautstärke liegt 6dB höher als die des großen Macho. Bei Minimaldrehzahl (Macho 120: 620rpm. Macho: 670rpm) sind beide Lüfter im geschlossenen Gehäuse sehr leise. Die Klangcharakteristik des Macho 120 Lüfters ist überraschend dumpf. Bis 800RpM empfinde ich den Lüfter als leise (nicht sehr leise), bei 1000RpM als mäßig hörbar und ab 1200RpM als laut. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im Temperaturvergleich (ohne Übertaktung) ist der Macho 120 bei gleicher Drehzahl circa 3°C wärmer. Die Temperatur bei Höchstdrehzahl ist praktisch identisch. Während der Macho den Prozessor unter Vollast semipassiv knapp unter meiner Abbruchtemperatur (Kerntemperatur 80°C, 56°C über Raumtemperatur) halten kann, erreicht der Macho 120 nach drei Minuten die 80°C. Die geschätzte Endtemperatur nach 10 Minuten läge bei rund 83°C.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im übertakteten Modus beträgt die Temperaturdifferenz 3°C bis 5°C zu Gunsten des größeren Macho. Semipassiver Betrieb führt in diesem Test für beide Kühler zum Abbruch. Beide Kühler sind bei rund 800RpM in der Lage für ausreichend Kühlung zu sorgen. Dies ist meiner Meinung nach ein sehr respektables Ergebnis.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im Temperatur-Lautstärke Diagramm (ohne Übertaktung) ist ersichtlich, dass der Prozessor mit dem kleinen Macho 120 wenige Grad Celsius wärmer wird. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Im übertakteten Modus ist der Temperatur-Abstand geringfügig größer.



*Zusammenfassung und Bewertung*

Um die Frage des Testtitels zu beantworten: Ein geringer bis mäßiger Abstand zum größeren HR-02 Macho ist leistungstechnische vorhanden, jedoch auf hohem Niveau. Die Kühlleistung des kleineren HR-02 Macho 120 ist hoch genug um den Intel Core i5-2500K bei Volllast bei der sehr leisen Minimaldrehzahl kühl zu halten. Bei geringeren Prozessorlasten oder etwas sparsameren Prozessoren ist sogar ein semipassiver Betrieb möglich. Selbst mit hoher Übertaktung des Prozessors reicht eine relativ geringe Lüfterdrehzahl aus um diesen in einem sicheren Betriebsfenster zu halten.

Dank des vollständigen Lieferumfangs und besonders dem langen Schraubendreher ist die Montage sicher und einfach. Eine Auftragehilfe für die Wärmeleitpaste (z.B. ein kleiner Spatel) wäre noch wünschenswert. Die Optik von Lüfter und Kühler sind sehr stimmig. Die Verarbeitung ist durchgehend sehr hochwertig. Lediglich die Enden der Heatpipes sind optisch nicht optimal. Hauptkritikpunkt ist jedoch der mitgelieferte 120mm Lüfter. Dieser weist sowohl im PWM- wie Spannungsbetrieb ein noch leises Knattern auf. Weiterhin ist der Lüfter ab circa 1000RpM vergleichsweise unruhig. An sich ermöglicht der Lüfter einen sehr leisen Betrieb, jedoch bleibt ihm aufgrund des Knatterns eine absolute Silent-Empfehlung verwehrt. 
Möglicherweise ist der Lüfter fehlerhaft oder benötigt eine längere Einlaufphase. Daher empfehle ich, weitere Tests anzusehen.

*Fazit:* Wer einen leisen, leistungsstarken und hochwertigen Kühler für hohe Anspruche aber ein kompakteres Gehäuse möchte, liegt mit dem „Thermalright HR-02 Macho 120“ genau richtig. Sind die Platzverhältnisse im Gehäuse nebensächlich, bietet die preislich circa gleich teure Neuauflage des größeren „HR-02 Macho“, der „HR-02 Macho Rev. A“ noch etwas mehr.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Für 8 von 10 Punkten erhält der *Thermalright HR-02 Macho 120* einen 'Silver Award' 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

|END|


----------



## aliriza (16. September 2012)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright HR-02 Macho 120 - Der kleiner Bruder wie der Große?*

gute Arbeit, mal eine andere Darstellungsweise der Ergebnisse


----------



## Softy (17. September 2012)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright HR-02 Macho 120 - Der kleiner Bruder wie der Große?*

Super Review, schöne Bilder  Vielen Dank 

Mit dem neuen schwarz-weißen Lüfter ist der Macho gar nicht mehr soooo häßlich


----------



## Seabound (17. September 2012)

Schöner Test! Gefällt mir.


----------



## coroc (17. September 2012)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright HR-02 Macho 120 - Der kleiner Bruder wie der Große?*

Sher schön 

Super erklärung, und gute Bilder


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (23. September 2012)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright HR-02 Macho 120 - Der kleiner Bruder wie der Große?*

Toller Test von dem "Kleinen" Bruder 
Aber leider funktionieren die Bilder bei mir nicht


----------



## FreezerX (23. September 2012)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright HR-02 Macho 120 - Der kleiner Bruder wie der Große?*



R4Z0R1911 schrieb:


> Toller Test von dem "Kleinen" Bruder
> Aber leider funktionieren die Bilder bei mir nicht


 
Danke für den Hinweis.  Sollte nun wieder funktionieren. Kann das wer bestätigen? 

Bilder waren in meinem Privatbereich abgelagert, nun wieder öffentlich und hoffentlich zugänglich.


----------



## coroc (23. September 2012)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright HR-02 Macho 120 - Der kleiner Bruder wie der Große?*

Die Bilder laufen


----------



## Herb_G (23. September 2012)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright HR-02 Macho 120 - Der kleiner Bruder wie der Große?*

Sehr schöner Test. Gute Gliederung und Ablesbarkeit der Informationen, stichhaltige Diagramme. Steckt viel Arbeit drin, Respekt.


----------



## Ahab (23. September 2012)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright HR-02 Macho 120 - Der kleiner Bruder wie der Große?*

Cooles Review!  Aber überarbeite doch bitte mal den Thread-Titel. "Der kleiner Bruder wie der Große" - da ist ganz klar ein _r_ zuviel drin.  Gerade bei so einem super Review ist das doch unnötig.


----------



## FreezerX (23. September 2012)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright HR-02 Macho 120 - Der kleiner Bruder wie der Große?*



Ahab schrieb:


> Cooles Review!  Aber überarbeite doch bitte mal den Thread-Titel. "Der kleiner Bruder wie der Große" - da ist ganz klar ein _r_ zuviel drin.  Gerade bei so einem super Review ist das doch unnötig.


 
Dankeschön  - und gefixt.


----------



## coroc (23. September 2012)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright HR-02 Macho 120 - Der kleiner Bruder wie der Große?*



FreezerX schrieb:


> und gefixt.


 Nö, oder?


----------



## ct5010 (23. September 2012)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright HR-02 Macho 120 - Der kleine Bruder wie der Große?*

Doch nur wenn man antwortet ist er nicht gefixt aber der Threadtitel shcon ^^


----------



## FreezerX (23. September 2012)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright HR-02 Macho 120 - Der kleine Bruder wie der Große?*

Ja, das ist leider richtig^^. Ihr müsst schon aufpassen, dass eure Antwort-Überschriften grammatikalisch korrekt sind


----------



## FeuerToifel (23. September 2012)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright HR-02 Macho 120 - Der kleine Bruder wie der Große?*

mal was anderes, die kleine lehrstunde am anfang! die sollte irgendwo als einzeldokument angepinnt werden, für alle, die genau wissen wollen, wie so ein cpu-kühler genau funktioniert. 

tante edit fragt sich gerade, wie der wohl auf einem amd-board befestigt wird. der befestigungsrahmen scheint dafür nicht vorgesehen, oder bei deinem ist der nicht korrekt gefertigt. hab mir mal zum vergleich den großen bruder angesehen, da sieht die platte bissl anders aus...


----------



## Quppi (23. September 2012)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright HR-02 Macho 120 - Der kleine Bruder wie der Große?*

Super Review.


----------



## DKdent (23. September 2012)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright HR-02 Macho 120 - Der kleine Bruder wie der Große?*

Sehr gutes Review. Genau das, was ich gesucht habe. Hab mir den Kühler nun bestellt und freu mich schon riesig darauf, ihn auf meinen Core i7 zu montieren.


----------



## GameTwist (25. September 2012)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright HR-02 Macho 120 - Der kleiner Bruder wie der Große?*



Softy schrieb:


> Super Review, schöne Bilder  Vielen Dank
> 
> Mit dem neuen schwarz-weißen Lüfter ist der Macho gar nicht mehr soooo häßlich


 
Also ich find den normalen Macho garnicht soooo häßlich. Hab ihn bei mir montiert... also von oben sieht er echt gut aus!


----------



## ct5010 (25. September 2012)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright HR-02 Macho 120 - Der kleine Bruder wie der Große?*

Nö ich finde den auch nicht hässlich, von oben sieht sieht der be quiet! Dark Rock 2 eh von ALLEN CPU-Kühlern am epischsten aus


----------



## GameTwist (25. September 2012)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright HR-02 Macho 120 - Der kleine Bruder wie der Große?*

Ja. 

Hab von dem noch nicht allzu viel gelesen, ist der gut? Also vom Aussehen bekommt er ne glatte 1.


----------



## ct5010 (25. September 2012)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright HR-02 Macho 120 - Der kleine Bruder wie der Große?*

be quiet! Dark Rock 2 CPU Heatsink Cooler Unboxing & First Look Linus Tech Tips - YouTube Scheint gut zu sein. Denke aber nicht unbedingt, dass er besser als ein "normalgroßer" Macho kühlt. Der hier ist aber auch nicht hässlich und kühlt recht gut: http://geizhals.de/737152


----------



## GameTwist (25. September 2012)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright HR-02 Macho 120 - Der kleine Bruder wie der Große?*

Jooou.. 

Bin mit dem Macho auch voll zufrieden. Sehr leise und sehr gute Kühlleistung.


----------



## merhuett (25. September 2012)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright HR-02 Macho 120 - Der kleine Bruder wie der Große?*

Nebenbei Frage  
Passt der 140 er in ein xigmatek asgard ? Praktisch und nicht auf dem Papier mein ich . Oder lieber 120 er nehmen ? Kann man den 140er auch ohne Mainboard Ausbau montieren? 
Btt: Super Test !


----------



## aliriza (26. September 2012)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright HR-02 Macho 120 - Der kleine Bruder wie der Große?*

Nein der Passt definitiv nicht rein. Wollte mir auch einen Macho-02 holen damals, selbs ein Brocken hat gerade mal so rein gepasst.


----------



## merhuett (29. September 2012)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright HR-02 Macho 120 - Der kleine Bruder wie der Große?*

So habe mir nun den 120 er macho geholt und der passt sehr gut in den asgard   war zwar fummelig weil ich teilweise manche Stecker nach dem Einbau nicht mehr einstecken konnte.. (vorher aber). 

Bin zufrieden


----------



## Glen (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright HR-02 Macho 120 - Der kleiner Bruder wie der Große?*

Hast du vielleicht noch ein Bild wo genau du die kleinen Pads zum entkoppeln des Lüfters hingeklebt hast?


----------



## ct5010 (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright HR-02 Macho 120 - Der kleiner Bruder wie der Große?*



Glen schrieb:


> Hast du vielleicht noch ein Bild wo genau du die kleinen Pads zum entkoppeln des Lüfters hingeklebt hast?


 
Einfach in die Ecken des Kühlers, da wo es wohl am meisten Sinn macht


----------



## tanes2012 (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright HR-02 Macho 120 - Der kleine Bruder wie der Große?*

Guter Test, danke. Macho ich liebe es.


----------



## Stimmenhotel (11. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright HR-02 Macho 120 - Der kleine Bruder wie der Große?*

Danke für den Test! 
Ich überlege mir gerade den Macho 120 oder den HR-02 Macho zu meinem geplanten Asus ROG Maximus VII Hero gesellen zu lassen.
Aber bevor ich das kann... Muss ich noch was wissen 

Wie viel Platz ist zwischen Mainboard und der ersten Kühllamelle?

Ich frage, weil mein RAM (der vom alten System übernommen wird) etwa 4cm hoch ist (G.Skill Ripjaws)...
Also etwa 5mm höher als RAM ohne zusätzliche Kühllamellen nach oben...

Danke


----------



## FreezerX (12. November 2014)

*AW: [Review] Thermalright HR-02 Macho 120 - Der kleine Bruder wie der Große?*

Hallo, hier finden sich jeweils Zeichnungen:
Macho 120 Rev. A | Kühler | Thermalright
HR-02 Macho Rev.A (BW) | Kühler | Thermalright

Der CPU Sockel ist nur ganz wenig höher als die Unterkante vom RAM-Slot, das heißt es kann eng werden. Allerdings hilft es ggf. die RAM Riegel in Slot 2 und 4 zu stecken. Noch dazu kann man den Lüfter hochschieben.
Ob es im konkreten Fall passt, kann ich nicht sicher sagen.


----------

